# I'm a newbie here.



## anna (Jun 20, 2010)

Sooo... Hello from the Bay Area, CA! I'm excited to have found this forum 

--Anna


----------



## medic417 (Jun 20, 2010)

Welcome.  Enjoy the site.


----------



## EMT11KDL (Jun 20, 2010)

Welcome


----------



## Shishkabob (Jun 20, 2010)

"How you doin? "


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 20, 2010)

Down Linuss! 

Welcome to the site!


----------



## Naota_X (Jun 21, 2010)

hello im new 2 welcome ^_^


----------



## 1badassEMT-I (Jun 21, 2010)

Hello and welcome!


----------



## mycrofft (Jun 21, 2010)

*Tell these guys you're really a 50 y/o male firefighter!*

heh heh heh


----------



## Johnny_B_Good (Jun 21, 2010)

anna said:


> Sooo... Hello from the Bay Area, CA! I'm excited to have found this forum
> 
> --Anna



I'm a noob too, but not for long! <_<


----------



## medic417 (Jun 21, 2010)

mycrofft said:


> heh heh heh



LOL.  Probably right.  Notice the girls haven't welcomed and some of the guy's are drooling on the comp screen.  Now will the fat old FF stand up.


----------



## anna (Jun 21, 2010)

mycrofft totally read through my ploy. Darn it. 

hehee no no. I am only 19 : ( 

And female. Last I checked.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jun 21, 2010)

I can double check?


----------



## DrParasite (Jun 21, 2010)

and if people still aren't convinced, I will triple check

and welcome aboard anna, and don't worry most of the people here are harmless.... except that Linuss guys, got to watch out for those southerners, they are all a little special :wacko:


----------



## Shishkabob (Jun 21, 2010)

Except I'm not a southerner...


----------



## medic417 (Jun 21, 2010)

Darn Yankees are invading this site.  

Linuss the official motto of Texas is "you've seen Texas now go home".


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 21, 2010)

Sounds like COs motto, which as I've been told is: "Welcome to CO, now get the **** out!"

EDIT: Since I'm from the south would I be welcome in TX?


----------



## EMT11KDL (Jun 21, 2010)

there is nothing wrong with being 19, I was 19 a few months back lol and don't worry about linuss he is one of our elders on the website.... Sorry linuss I had to bring that back


----------



## EMS*Princess (Jun 21, 2010)

anna said:


> Sooo... Hello from the Bay Area, CA! I'm excited to have found this forum
> 
> --Anna



Welcome! Enjoy your stay and don't let the boys irritate you ^_^


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 21, 2010)

EMT11KDL said:


> there is nothing wrong with being 19, I was 19 a few months back lol and don't worry about linuss he is one of our elders on the website.... Sorry linuss I had to bring that back


Linuss, an elder? :censored::censored::censored::censored:... I'm older than him but I'm not too old  Now Medic417 must be ancient then right?


----------



## EMT11KDL (Jun 21, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Linuss, an elder? :censored::censored::censored::censored:... I'm older than him but I'm not too old  Now Medic417 must be ancient then right?



i am not stealing this thread, but about 6 months ago, there was 4 members on here that were called elders or something like that.. It was medic417 sasha linuss and i think someone else..


----------



## mycrofft (Jun 21, 2010)

*Let's see, what was my EMT text?*

Oh, yeah." Care and Transportation of the Sick and Injured" (the orange book), edition #2.
Or, as we wrote it then, "II".


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 21, 2010)

EMT11KDL said:


> i am not stealing this thread, but about 6 months ago, there was 4 members on here that were called elders or something like that.. It was medic417 sasha linuss and i think someone else..



Heh that makes sense then  Glad I was never called that,


----------



## 1badassEMT-I (Jun 22, 2010)

medic417 said:


> LOL.  Probably right.  Notice the girls haven't welcomed and some of the guy's are drooling on the comp screen.  Now will the fat old FF stand up.



Got hand raised!!!!!!! Just kidding!


----------



## CAOX3 (Jun 22, 2010)

mycrofft said:


> Oh, yeah." Care and Transportation of the Sick and Injured" (the orange book), edition #2.
> Or, as we wrote it then, "II".




Oh I remember that one, it was etched on stone tablets.


----------



## MrBrown (Jun 22, 2010)

Yes hello I am Brown, one of the HEMS Doctors ... from the helicopter yes ... listen, change into this gown here and we'll go from there 

Welcome to the site, don't mind me I am harmless and easily amused provided whatever I am given is bright orange or makes helicopter noises and/or has "DOCTOR" written on it


----------



## adamjh3 (Jun 22, 2010)

Linusss' real name is Sally, don't mind him. 

And Brown, doesn't DOCTOR have to be in green?


----------



## anna (Jun 22, 2010)

Hahaha thank you everybody! I look forward to talking to all of you. Even you Linuss.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jun 22, 2010)

You see that? She named me specifically! I'm in like cheap gold earrings!


----------



## adamjh3 (Jun 22, 2010)

Yes you specifically. But notice the "even you." I think she just feels bad for you


----------



## anna (Jun 22, 2010)

Noo!


----------



## karkls2010 (Jun 28, 2010)

Hello and welcome! I am a newbee too!! And BTW I am a female FF.


----------



## xsilverfantasyx (Jun 28, 2010)

**

Welcome!!
I'm a 19 y/o female to


----------

